# shipping HELP!



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

There are several options you can investigate. Down here we use Central Freight Co. for heavy loads, but I guess it would not hurt to call UPS for a quote. Best of luck to ya'.
LtlWilli


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

USPS is the best option. You will have to pay for a liquid fee but it is not much. Just make sure the bucket is closed tight and send it that way. We have sent many buckets that way with great results.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Am I correct in assuming I just slap a label on the bucket and ship it off?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Yup!!
That's the way i do it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

same way here.


----------

